# Kubota B2650 Bucket tip is very slow.



## TimLC (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi I'm new here and this is my first tractor. Its a Kubota B2650 with 95 hours on it. When I dump the bucket on the FEL it is very slow. It takes about 12-15 seconds to fully dump. Curl back is normal speed. All quick connections are fully seated. I don't really know much about these and the manual is of no help. Any ideas that any one can give would be greatly appreciated. This has been going on since about 75 hours.

Thank you


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Next time you have tractor running and it is still doing it. Push the 3point hitch lever forward and listen for a change in sound the tractor makes. If it does sound different, see if the bucket works better. If it helps the hydraulic are dead headed and running over relief. If it didn't help, then make sure you are pushing the loader lever all the way to dump. There are some Kubota valves that have a double throw on that dump spool. Hope this helps, please let us know how you made out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor may still be covered by warranty. Check it out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Also, with many of the new tractors, you have the ability to go from what they call Gen mode to dump mode. In one sense, the loader hydraulics are active throughout the dump cycle, and adjusted the other way, the loader hydraulics are released like a trip bucket. Sounds like you might be in the Gen mode.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On mine (John Deere) there is a clip at lever to spool point that you undo and flip. Details are sketchy, but I know I did it with mine. You might try dead heading the cylinders too several times also, as this helps warm up the hydraulic fluid and drive out any air.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Try switching the tilt hoses at the control valve and see if the problem reverses. Check the quick connects for loose pieces internally. You may have a quick connect problem.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Disconnecting hyd. line and clean.


----------

